# new here , new to road, buying bike probably 2.1



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

ive been riding for a few years on xc and i am pretty new to road biking.

i do not live in the US and i am going to be travelling to the states (ft collins CO) in July to visit my brother and im saving some money $1000-1300 ish to purchase a road bike.

bikes here are quite expensive and its really hard to find one on local stores. 

i have my scope on a trek 2.1 and ive been looking as well to similar bikes like the scott s30.

i guess i could go higher for a bike with 105 groupset so im open to other options and suggestions.
i am not familiar at ALL with the actual prices that i could find at the LBS in the states.

btw, i need a road shoes and a helmet!



any input is appreciated


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have an '08 2.1 and it's been very good for me. I got into (or really back into, I guess) riding last year so take my comments for what they're worth. I haven't had a problem with the drivetrain, although it is a bit of a "mutt" - 105 RD, SRAM cassette and chain, Bontrager crank (now something else). It doesn't shift bad at all but not as smooth as my other bike which is all 105. I don't see a reason to upgrade it, FWIW.

At my LBS, a new one will be right in the middle of your budget but then add sales tax to that amount (could be up to 10%, probably less). You'll probably also want to change the pedals since they're really flimsy toeclips.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

If you can catch a "deal", look at the 2.3 which is pretty much all 105.
Real world price for a 2.3? 
About $1,500. range, but it will need virtually no upgrading for a long time. 

As for a helmet? Any $40. ASTM helmet will be good enough. 

Shoes? Personal matter...which ever pair fit (buy them 1/2 size bigger) both you and your budget. 

If you want to get everything with that $1300. then a Trek 2.1 won't leave you much for shoes and helmet (and don't forget cycling shorts are a must along with typical accessories like water bottle & cage, patch kit, pump, saddle bag, bike tool, etc...). 

2.1's are going for what? $1,200. average?
That might leave you with zero for accessories after taxes unless you get it at a better deal (which isn't impossible with a little research). 

I went with a Trek 1.5 which is pleasantly holding me over until I can afford something like a Madone. 

Good luck.


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for reply. 
i alrdy have clothing and gear because i already have a mountain bike.
i do have an xc helmet and spd shoes(theyre a bit too big) and idk i know the helmet might wait but i wanna get some nice shoes. 
for what i have found it seems to me that the groupset is very important and the synapse 5 from cannondale and the speedster from scott , seem to be a little cheaper , cant wait to test them.
still the 2.1 clearly has the best look.

i just trying to fit in my budget  , but its all good


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

loskaos said:


> thanks for reply.
> i alrdy have clothing and gear because i already have a mountain bike.
> i do have an xc helmet and spd shoes(theyre a bit too big) and idk i know the helmet might wait but i wanna get some nice shoes.
> for what i have found it seems to me that the groupset is very important and the synapse 5 from cannondale and the speedster from scott , seem to be a little cheaper , cant wait to test them.
> ...


It's a great time to be in cycling. There are so many decent bikes out there, it makes choosing difficult if all you do is go by what you read. Ultimately, fit should be the deciding factor along with style of riding. 

I'm a MTBr too. 

I just bought an AM helmet and took the visor off of my XC helmet for my road bike use. 

SPDs here too. LOVE THEM for road bikes. I posted a thread here about MTB shoes/pedals used for roadies. Got a lot of responses. 

Again, the single best piece of advice, more than price, more than components, is size. Just make sure that whatever you choose fits you right and try to get more than just a 5 minute spin in a parking lot. 



I ride with a pair of Shimano MT41 MTB shoes on my roadie even after I got a pair of budge roadie shoes. 
Here's the funny part...I couldn't find the MT41 in brown for '09 and there were no '08's anywhere, so I had to get mine from England.
I just didn't want to ride with black shoes for MTBing. My MTB gear are earthtones (browns, olives, etc...). 
Funny, because both of my MTB bikes are black (although I'll evenutally paint my main MTB matte olive  )

But now, for roading, I don't want to ride with brown shoes (my gear matches my bike...all white and black). 
So now I'm going to buy another pair or MT41's just for roading.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

at the higher end of your budget you can probably get a 2008 2.3, it will just take some looking. For instance a local shop has a 2.3 (56cm) compact double for 1479 and a 2.1 (54cm) for 1089, both 2008 models. But definately do not forget about tax.. it can be a real downer.


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks alot , for your replies , the fact that i have never been in a decent bike stores (i was in france one but i had no interest in bikes at that time :S) i hope i can catch a good deal , im asking all of this because im kinda anxious and im trying to cover all the angles.

i am browsing info everyday and i cant wait to get there.

this might sound silly but how easy is to get test ride over there?

i am not worried about ftting for now because well i cant try any bikes from here.

i went here to one of the most reputables stores and the guys just looked at my height and said i needed a 56 frame.

i will look into your thread about spds.
Sure ive considered getting a used one , but yeah its not so easy online...


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in the Fort Collins area and can help with recommendations on shops. I know an awesome Trek dealer in the area who is really good with bike fitting and thorough test rides. FWIW I'm looking at the 2.3 right now as a second bike (for bad weather and trainer use). Just let me know and I'll get you info on the local bike scene:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

loskaos said:


> thanks alot , for your replies , the fact that i have never been in a decent bike stores (i was in france one but i had no interest in bikes at that time :S) i hope i can catch a good deal , im asking all of this because im kinda anxious and im trying to cover all the angles.
> 
> i am browsing info everyday and i cant wait to get there.
> 
> ...


Here you go: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=162949&highlight=2ndgen

SPD shoes link...


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Arginine said:


> I'm in the Fort Collins area and can help with recommendations on shops. I know an awesome Trek dealer in the area who is really good with bike fitting and thorough test rides. FWIW I'm looking at the 2.3 right now as a second bike (for bad weather and trainer use). Just let me know and I'll get you info on the local bike scene:thumbsup:


2.3 is worlds above 2.1.

And Trek would be the way to go especially for someone who travels and who needs the support of a multi-national company. 

I think the OP should strongly consider a 2.3.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

'09 Cannondale CAAD9 5, MSRP $1399 - although I haven't seen one in person that's retailing for more than $1299, all '09 Shimano 105 components. Just thought I'd throw it out there. All aluminum frame though - no carbon stays like on the Trek.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9RA95D_9RA95C.html


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

hi roadbikevirgin , i was follwowing your thread about your build.
i have my eye on the synapse 5 and i wasnt able to find the caad9 online but trust me i would love to get one of those.
i am way too anxious about this because of the fact i cant just walk in to the LBS and start doing choices, when the time comes i guess i could end up stretching the budget and get the best i can get.
i has looking at synapse carbon and such but i guess i rather get the 105 components.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

I can tell you the ride on the Synapse carbon is SUPERB. I can't vouch for the CAAD yet but I'm ridiculously excited about it. Yeah you can't buy CAAD's online - you have to actually go into a dealer and purchase one off the floor, or have them order one in your size. 
It's too bad you can't get to Washington now - my LBS has all $1k+ Cannondale's on sale rigiht now - 15% off. 15% off the CAAD9 ($1299 originally at the shop) would end up being about $1100 +9.3% sales tax 
Good luck on your hunt!

-Chris


----------

